# What kind if snake is this



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

I walk into work this morning and this very aggressive little guy was on my rod rack in my office.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Looks like a northern water snake


----------



## MontcalmCounty (Apr 1, 2013)

Maybe hognose, eastern milk snake , or fox snake


----------



## MontcalmCounty (Apr 1, 2013)

I believe it's an Eastern milk snake


----------



## Padilen (Jun 18, 2013)

Just wanted a warm spot for the night.


----------



## Tankster (Feb 25, 2010)

pretty sure it is a fox 










http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10370_12145_12201-61210--,00.html


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

It's totally a milk snake. I'm embarrassed that I missed that.


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

looks more like an eastern King snake....
http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images;_ylt=A0PDoKxHRWRScE0ArDOJzbkF?ei=UTF-8&n=30&y=Search&fr=mcafee&fr2=sp-qrw-orig-top&norw=1&p=%2Beastern+king+snake


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

a little late here but its 100% a baby northern water snake, nerodia sipedon.

edit: ill add that they can be confused with eastern milks at that age but a young milk snake with appear red in color and will always have a heart or wishbone marking on top of their head. someone also mentioned a fox snake which look similar but a fox side markings wont usually connect with the spinal markings and they will be more round rather than rectangular like the snake in the original post. eastern kings are jet black with yellow markings and they dont live in michigan.


----------



## JJones (Aug 19, 2013)

FishMichv2 said:


> a little late here but its 100% a baby northern water snake, nerodia sipedon.
> 
> edit: ill add that they can be confused with eastern milks at that age but a young milk snake with appear red in color and will always have a heart or wishbone marking on top of their head. someone also mentioned a fox snake which look similar but a fox side markings wont usually connect with the spinal markings and they will be more round rather than rectangular like the snake in the original post. eastern kings are jet black with yellow markings and they dont live in michigan.


I'm not sure how I missed this thread for so long but, for what it's worth, I would tend to agree with FishMichv2.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Regardless of the kind, it demonstrate how "Dumb" animals can handle themselves, hmmm, nice cozy warm space, ahhhhhh.


----------

